# Sharp Aquos 42D62U with ViP211



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi all,

Would like to know if anyone has a Sharp Aquos 42D62U connected to ViP211? My father just bought this TV and I will be setting it up for him, and would like to know what settings work well with the ViP211.

Thank you in advance, for any help that can be provided.

Frank


----------

